# Reglage ecran imac DV



## vm (9 Octobre 2002)

l'ecran de mon imac DV est flou et le contraste et la luminosité sont mal regler
je crois qu'on dois pouvoir reler cela au niveaux hard
on m'a dis qu'il y a vais 3 vis pour reler cela
mais ou ?
quel sont les precausion a prendre ?
est ce dangeureux ?


----------



## vm (10 Octobre 2002)

persone ne sait ?


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vm:</font><hr />* l'ecran de mon imac DV est flou et le contraste et la luminosité sont mal regler
je crois qu'on dois pouvoir reler cela au niveaux hard
on m'a dis qu'il y a vais 3 vis pour reler cela
mais ou ?
quel sont les precausion a prendre ?
est ce dangeureux ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

je crois que tu devrais laisser ça à un professionel du genre macinside surtout si ton mac est sous garantie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## vm (10 Octobre 2002)

j'essaye de le joindre depuis 3 semaine
macinside ou est tu ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2002)

quelque part sur ichat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## vm (10 Octobre 2002)

coment te contacter ?


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2002)

vm a dit:
			
		

> * coment te contacter ?   *



si tu as X.2, suffit de chercher *macinside* sur iChat sinon via AIM pareil


----------



## vm (11 Octobre 2002)

coment fait on une recherche sur ichat ?


----------



## vm (11 Octobre 2002)

persone ne peut m'explique comment marche ichat
j'ai deja un nom vincentmodere@mac.com
mais je n'ariva pas a joindre macinside


----------



## vm (11 Octobre 2002)

y a persone qui peutt m'aider
macinside, coment te contacter


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2002)

pour regler le floue de l'écran, il faut demonter le "cul" de la machine,il y a de potentiomettre qui sont sur le coté gauche il faut faire ça marche allumé bien sur, et y a allé par tatonnement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## vm (15 Octobre 2002)

merci macinside comment te remercier il est normale maintenant

aprops
tu sait que j'avais des lignes sur mon ecran d'imac
le technicien Apple m'a changer ma carte analogique et mon tube chathodique
mais les lignes y sont encore
il sont maintenant dans les 4 coins de l'ecran
les trais sont un peut speciale
se sont pas vraiment des trais  mais plutot des tache
comme les tache qu'on a quand on met un aiment pres d'un ecran
??????????????
ca peut etre quoi encore d'apres toi
il ne m'a pas changer un espece de file qui passe dans les coin supereur et qui est atacher au coin interieur pas des Ressort  et relier a des cables qui vont  dau font du tube

j'ai mis l'element en question en rouge





ça peut avoir un raport


----------



## nicodeb (20 Novembre 2002)

salut, j'ai le même problème de luminosité, mais je ne sais pas comment enlever le "cul" de l'imac ... tu peux m'aider ??


----------



## nicodeb (20 Novembre 2002)

en fait je ne sais pas comment atteindre les 2 potentiomètres qui se situent sur le dessus de la machine ... Ce qui fait que si je démonte le dessous (ce qui est assez simple), eh ben ça me sert à rien et ça m'avance pas beaucoup .... Donc ne pouvant pas atteindre les potentiomètres à l'aide d'un tournevis à travers la grille (comme le l'a conseillé un technicien, il faudrait qu'ils se souvienne un peu où ils sont), je me demande comment on démonte la coque supérieure de la machine ...
Merci merci de me répondre assez rapidement si c'est possible ....


----------



## Zitoune (20 Novembre 2002)

Il me semble qu'il faut déclipser la coque, mais c'est très délicat.


----------



## nicodeb (20 Novembre 2002)

ben ouais tu m'étonnes ! Mais j'attends confirmation de quelqu'un qui l'a fait ...


----------



## GoKart (29 Novembre 2002)

J'aimerais bien essayer la manip de réglage de netteté moi aussi.
Sur mes 3 iMacs, 2 sont flous ! (merci Apple pour la qualité des produits!!)
Le "manuel d'atelier" que j'ai pu obtenir explique comment démonter la bête pour accéder aux potentiomètres concernés mais dit aussi qu'il faut utiliser un programme de "mire" pour pouvoir affiner les réglages.
Quelqu'un sait-il où se procurer ce programme ?


----------



## otchoz (3 Décembre 2002)

J'ais eu ce probleme sur un Imac DV400.
Pour infos, les potentiometres que vous cherchez a atteindre ne vous permetrons pas de régler la luminosité !! Ils réglent plutot une "espece" de netteté pas très evidente.

Par contre je vous donne la recette pour les atteindre:
-Couper et récupérer la tige horizontale d'un cintre en métal (de base)
- Avec un marteau a tête plate écraser une extremite de la tige (afin de façoner la face plate d'un tourne vis er limer un peu pour qu'il ne soit pas trop large.
-Isoler par précaution le manche avec de l'adhesif. (pas toucher catode/anode surtout !!)
-Efin passer par un des trous de la grille l'outil et faire des essais.

Pour la luminosité, il parait qu'il ya un potentiometre sur la carte mere.
A+ 
Otchoz


----------



## yus (24 Août 2004)

Est c eque c'st valable pour regler la taille de limage affichee sur lecran : jai des bords de 2 cm noir de chaque cote de mon espace d'affichage ...

et je trouve pas les boutons des reglages present sur lecran quan c desolidariser du la machine.


----------



## MrStone (24 Août 2004)

Essaie plutôt ça :

- sous OSX dans les préférences système, option Moniteurs, tu as un onglet Géométrie, qui te permet de régler la position et les dimensions de l'image.
- Sous 9, pareil dans les tableaux de bord (ou bien Moniteurs et Son, ce qui revient au même)

...et y'a pas besoin de démonter quoi que ce soit...


----------



## yus (24 Août 2004)

Merci !


----------



## MrStone (25 Août 2004)

Pas de couac


----------

